

Intelligent resizing of images - azgolfer
http://www.ohgizmo.com/2007/08/21/smart-image-resizing-cuts-the-useless-out-of-your-pics/
Check out this new algorithm for resizing images.
======
rms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=45073>

Welcome to news.ycombinator, you'll like it much more here after you start
drinking the Kool Aid.

